# Found this online Restoration manual may help some folks



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 - Google Books


May help with some vin number questions or some old factory options. While browsing I found that it has some frame bolting locations as well as some specs that may help when taking parts off the vehicle. Just posting in case it helps.


----------

